# Colgate Octagon?



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I have been looking for Fels Naphta soap to make my own laundry soap, and today at the local grocery store I found a bar called Colgate Octagon and it recommended it for washing clothes. It's a bar soap. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Octagon is great for laundry. Here is a blurb about Octagon from the internet.

" Due to the large size and unappealing brown color of Colgate's Octagon Soap, many people largely ignore Octagon soap in favor or more pleasantly-scented, smaller sized appealingly colored bars of soap. Colgate's Octagon Soap, with its large size, unappealing brown color, and not heavily perfumed scent, is actually one of the best soaps available. Colgate's Octagon Soap contains a mixture of coconut oil, olive oil, lye, and other natural cleansing agents. "

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/394857/product_review_colgates_octagon_soap.html


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thanks linn! now I'll have to start making it!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

The octagon I get here is a light greenish color with a citrus-y scent.


----------



## sissy (Sep 7, 2009)

I use the octagon soap to make laundry detergent. We think it is great.
Sissy


----------

